
5G Will Change the Tech World - ped4enko
https://gbksoft.com/blog/5g-network-for-business/
======
skilled
Yeah, let us pretend like there aren't any risks to 5G[1] and instead act like
capitalists that feed off of the latest trends. _Ohhh... wait, who 's
pretending?_

1: [https://eluxemagazine.com/magazine/dangers-
of-5g/](https://eluxemagazine.com/magazine/dangers-of-5g/)

~~~
ped4enko
"maybe" and maybe not.

